# Total newbie to painting



## rafroller (Feb 15, 2014)

Hey everyone !

I'm 16 years old and I started painting last week and already made 3 paintings, so I wanted to get critique on them. Thank you  !

1st : Untitled , Acrylic on canvas









2nd : "Cherry Blossom" , Acrylic on paper









3rd : "Desert" , Acrylic on canvas


----------



## pencils (Feb 10, 2012)

not seeing cherry blossom


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

I think your best is the cherry blossom.


----------



## KMPartist (Feb 18, 2014)

Try this out, technique is everything! 

http://293a24ne9r6maq6c3y4po253zh.hop.clickbank.net/


----------



## Don (Feb 19, 2014)

I like the first 'untitled' one.


----------



## StudioWhitsunday (Apr 15, 2014)

*Art Critique*

*Untitled:*
Love the use of a limited palette. Especially the use of very small amounts of red. They make it interesting and are not immediately apparent when you first look at the painting.
The painting has plenty of resting places which is great.
Often it's an idea not to put something on a corner, although the semi circle on the bottom left does lead the eye into the painting. The curve, top right stops the viewer from leaving the painting.
I like the rawness of it and the fact that there is plenty left to the imagination for the viewer.

*Cherry Blossom:*
Lovely use of framing with the black. It has mood.
The cherry blossom flower is in the perfect third for a focal point, which is lovely.
The branch leads the viewer in to the cherry blossom.
The frame prevents the viewer from leaving the painting, which is great.

*Desert:*
Love the use of the warm desert colours with the dramatic black sky.
You have more detail at the front which is good, with less detail as you go back into the picture.
You might consider making a black, so it has more warmth?
Often its a good idea to have a horizon line which doesn't sit in the middle of the canvas, thus cutting it in half.

Hope these critiques help.
I love your work.
I do contemporary acrylic painting too and I especially love the rawness in your artworks.


----------



## Pearce (May 5, 2014)

Cool work!

My fave is the first one.

Its looks like an object but i can't quite see it.


----------



## RobWilkinson (Mar 31, 2014)

I like the branch in the second one, you got the light/shading there of the actual branch. 

I like the Desert one too, the hills in the distance are looking good.


----------



## Artsupplies (Aug 27, 2013)

Nice work. I like third one. its a nice piece of natural art.


----------

